# How much butter can i make with an OZ of bud?



## wyochronic (Oct 14, 2009)

I was wondering how much cannabutter i can make using a ounce of bud?


----------



## alwinjames13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Here....

http://cannabis.com/faqs/cannabis_recipes/cannabis_butter_recipe/index.html

this recipe uses 1oz for a medium strength butter


----------



## wyochronic (Oct 14, 2009)

alwinjames13 said:


> Here....
> 
> http://cannabis.com/faqs/cannabis_recipes/cannabis_butter_recipe/index.html
> 
> this recipe uses 1oz for a medium strength butter


the link didn't work


----------



## akgrown (Oct 14, 2009)

what kind of weed is it. If its Schwag and you want edibles that you can manage yourself on i use about 1/4 O per Stick. if its good kind than you use 1/8 o per stick. now if you want to make some super space cake use 1/2 O of Kind per Stick but beware edible are a totally different high. my first time i put a half O of really good mids into one stick of butter and made some Choco-Chip cookies. I ate one waited 15 mins nothing so i ate 2 more and i actually told my wife i thought i was dying at one point. i was still high throughout the next day. u be the judge it all depends on your prefence but those r my suggestions 2 u.


----------



## wyochronic (Oct 15, 2009)

akgrown said:


> what kind of weed is it. If its Schwag and you want edibles that you can manage yourself on i use about 1/4 O per Stick. if its good kind than you use 1/8 o per stick. now if you want to make some super space cake use 1/2 O of Kind per Stick but beware edible are a totally different high. my first time i put a half O of really good mids into one stick of butter and made some Choco-Chip cookies. I ate one waited 15 mins nothing so i ate 2 more and i actually told my wife i thought i was dying at one point. i was still high throughout the next day. u be the judge it all depends on your prefence but those r my suggestions 2 u.


thanks for the help man. its a high mid grade. i wouldn't call it mind blowing shit. last time i made butter i threw in 1/8 of keef with a 1/4 of fine ground up herb. we made some cake and got lit for 2 days on one piece


----------



## alwinjames13 (Oct 15, 2009)

wyochronic said:


> the link didn't work


I clicked it from the thread and it took me right there - wonder why it isn't workin for you?????

Sorry...


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 16, 2009)

Man thats nothin', I always put 2-3 OZ in my butter. I dont really feel high for like at least a few hrs but then, BAM!!! Couchlock for 20+ hrs. SWEET! I also use any clippings and or left over "baggie droppings" on top of the 2 oz. when I make brownies I always call em' death brownies. You do get used to it tho... I got like a costco bulk pak of brownie mix and made em' up, me and my brother were perpetually stoned for a month or so. We even kept smoking through it too albeit not as heavily. I ADORE the way eating bud hits hard and long... ah... Man I think I'm gonna go make brownies or my famous sugar cookies this weekend YAY!


----------



## True Stoner (Oct 17, 2009)

It really fucks you up like that eh?? Im going to have to try and cook some cookies one day!! In that link also it states to simmer the weed for 22-24hrs??? Thats sure a long time ....is that what you guys/gals do???


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 17, 2009)

True Stoner said:


> It really fucks you up like that eh?? Im going to have to try and cook some cookies one day!! In that link also it states to simmer the weed for 22-24hrs??? Thats sure a long time ....is that what you guys/gals do???


I only simmer for a few hours but longer will be more efficient. One work Crockpot... you can keep the lid on so you THC doesn't steam away especially if you do it for many hours.


----------



## Stoney bird (Aug 16, 2019)

I make my butter 2 or 3 lbs at a time.
I press buds to rosin, save my rosin chips.
After I have a couple ounces I melt what ever butter I have left and add a couple more pounds of butter. Simmer with water so it doesn’t burn. Stain, once butter turns back to solid, the water will be on the bottom.. EZ to separate then.
I make brownies from scratch and use 1/2 of butter for the brownies and frosting..
Yep, they are good!!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 5, 2019)

Stoney bird said:


> I make my butter 2 or 3 lbs at a time.
> I press buds to rosin, save my rosin chips.
> After I have a couple ounces I melt what ever butter I have left and add a couple more pounds of butter. Simmer with water so it doesn’t burn. Stain, once butter turns back to solid, the water will be on the bottom.. EZ to separate then.
> I make brownies from scratch and use 1/2 of butter for the brownies and frosting..
> Yep, they are good!!!!


dude, the last post was over 10 years ago, and none of these members have been here in about 10 years either....


----------



## Oldbudman (Jun 17, 2020)

M8 so rubbish never anyone on here


----------



## Boogieman606G (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a ounce of hash how much butter should I make for stupid strong result?


----------



## I_grow_weed (Aug 25, 2020)

One stick


----------



## Oldbudman (Aug 26, 2020)

I use 2 3 oz of trim n bud slow cooker for 8 12 hours on low. Strain n put in fridge. Now depending on the thc content. Will depend on how strong your butter will be.. But on my average. It ends. Up very strong.. On my last 1 the trim I used was about 16%thc.really frosty. And my happy flappys were on average. 333.7.mill per slice. A lot I know but wow what a buzzzz. No pain just buzz


----------



## Love2Burn (Nov 19, 2020)

Oldbudman said:


> I use 2 3 oz of trim n bud slow cooker for 8 12 hours on low. Strain n put in fridge. Now depending on the thc content. Will depend on how strong your butter will be.. But on my average. It ends. Up very strong.. On my last 1 the trim I used was about 16%thc.really frosty. And my happy flappys were on average. 333.7.mill per slice. A lot I know but wow what a buzzzz. No pain just buzz


Yes sir! Very good information! This is how I make my butter as well! I use about a ounce of top shelf mixed with about a half oz of shake trim. Throw 6 sticks of butter in and simmer on low for 12-16 hours... That’s just how I do it...


----------

